# Looking for bands in HK island



## RichieSt (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Last month I posted up a thread asking about HK bands and where, as a singer, I can find one to join. I still haven't found a band yet so wondering if anyone else out there can help?! :fingerscrossed: I suppose I made the mistake of limiting my first post to cover bands, but original bands work just fine too! 

So a long story short - I've been singing for many years and my last band in London played numerous gigs around the country. Our set comprised of songs from ACDC, The Beatles, and Queen, to The Killers, Foo Fighters, and Kings Of Leon. 

I took some advice from people I've spoken to here and visited The Wanch, Dusk til Dawn, Hidden Agenda, Beating Heart, Hard Rock Cafe, etc and have spoken to various bands about the HK music scene - but none of them knew of anyone looking for a front man 

I'm starting to get music withdrawal - I would love to continue playing in a band in HK, so if anyone has any information whatsoever I would be most appreciative?

Thanks for reading and hope to hear from you soon!

Cheers, 

Richie
Kennedy Town, north west HK island


----------



## isaac_wat (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, Richie 

I just saw your post, know that you are a singer. I am a guitar player but i don't have a full band.sorry about that, but i love ACDC, the Beatles and Queen. Maybe i can play guitar for you if you don't mind. 

Isaac


----------



## isaac_wat (Jul 31, 2013)

BTW, I am living in Hong Kong, Not Australia


----------



## RichieSt (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Isaac,

Thanks for the message. Yes that sounds great, more than happy for you to play guitar. I'd be keen to get together for a jam sometime - where are you based in HK?

Cheers,

Richie


----------



## isaac_wat (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Richie

Thanks for the reply. Jam will be great. I live in Ma On Shan which in New Territories. I know you just came to hk, so I can come to Hong Kong island to meet you. 

Isaac


----------



## RichieSt (Jun 14, 2013)

Sounds brilliant! Is there any way we can PM somehow?


----------



## isaac_wat (Jul 31, 2013)

I just sent you a friend request. Let see will can pm or not.


----------



## RichieSt (Jun 14, 2013)

Cheers, although I'm not sure where to find the request you sent?


----------



## isaac_wat (Jul 31, 2013)

It's ok. We can use email to contact or use my email to add me on Facebook. 
My email is isaac8611 at hotmail. My acc in this forum is not a active member so can't post URLs or email. Hope you can figure out my email


----------

